# Reaching my low point



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm trying to 180, but it hurts. I miss her so much right now. Been 5 days now without a talk/text/sight of her, since she moved out. I hate this feeling..............


----------



## muriel12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hang in there. It will be bad for a couple of week. 180 is a right way to go. To help you heal faster. You will get better. Make sure to eat and sleep right. Keep yourself busy.


----------

